# [Indian NR] Shivam Bansal Multiblind 18/20 cubes in 56:20!



## the super cuber (Jul 1, 2015)

broke the National Record for Multiblind with 18/20 cubes in 56:20 
memo was 35:30

previous NR was my own 17/18 in 56:45 

missed Asr by one cube (again ), one cube was off by 3 corners and the other cube was off by some pieces (did an extra R move in edges).

Im still really happy with this result, accuracy was better than i expected and time was pretty good too 

my next official attempt will be at the World Championship this month


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 1, 2015)

Gj, so many near misses with the AsR which has stood for surprisingly long!


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jul 1, 2015)

Watching judge flop around during inspection is rather amusing

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 1, 2015)

GJ! Multiblind is so cool!


----------



## Berd (Jul 1, 2015)

Gj man! Good luck at world's!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 1, 2015)

VGJ! good luck at worlds and go for that AsR!


----------



## Iggy (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice! Good luck for worlds!

Btw I envy you for having so many comps with MBLD


----------



## Myachii (Jul 1, 2015)

Good luck at Worlds and great job 

Also may I complement your fine taste in music


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice! And here I am, trying to get a 2/2 at atlantic open this weekend XD.


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 2, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Gj, so many near misses with the AsR which has stood for surprisingly long!



thanks! 



DGCubes said:


> GJ! Multiblind is so cool!



thanks 



Berd said:


> Gj man! Good luck at world's!



thanks! 



TheCoolMinxer said:


> VGJ! good luck at worlds and go for that AsR!



thanks! 


Iggy said:


> Nice! Good luck for worlds!
> 
> Btw I envy you for having so many comps with MBLD



thanks!  and yeah, i was part of the group of about 20 people who organised this competiton, and they added mbld partly because of me 



Myachii said:


> Good luck at Worlds and great job
> 
> Also may I complement your fine taste in music



thank you! 



NewCuber000 said:


> Nice! And here I am, trying to get a 2/2 at atlantic open this weekend XD.



thanks! and good luck


----------

